# My Facebook account settings page will not load? Please help!



## laluna27 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi. I've been experiencing this problem for about a week and a half now, and I've gone on just about every Facebook/computer help forum imaginable, and I still cannot get any answers.

Due to various reasons, I would like to change my Facebook password. However, every time I click on my Account Settings tab, the page itself will not load. It displays a loading icon for about 30 seconds, then the page turns up blank. I have tried accessing this page using two different computers, and three different browsers (Google Chrome, Firefox, and Internet Explorer). I have also tried accessing it through my Android phone, my iPod touch, and my iPad. It will not load on any of these devices/browsers. Everything else on my Facebook will load perfectly fine, including the privacy settings page. It is just the account settings that will not. And it's very frustrating, because even if I wanted to delete my Facebook, I do not have the freedom to do so.

I doubt that this is a computer problem, and I'm assuming it has to do with Facebook. But I will still list my computer details below.
I just don't know what to do, or if I should wait, because if this is an issue due to Facebook, wouldn't they have it resolved by now?

Thank you for taking the time to read this, and I really hope that you can help me to determine what is going on.

*OS:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
*System Model:* p6837c


----------



## dcsouthpaw (Dec 9, 2011)

You will not find this very encouraging; I've had the same problem for over a year. I cannot get the Accts Settings page to load properly. It seems to load in html, but the hyperlinks either don't work, or they are displayed so far to the right that they are not entirely visible. Worse than that: I contacted FB Help and requested they "permanently delete" my account, not just "deactivate." They emailed me that the deletion was done. That was 12/2010. 

In 11/2011 a friend told me: Facebook deletes nothing. Unnerved and curious, I tried logging on my old FB acct. The account still exists. I've emailed FB, but have received no appropriate responses. (They sent me a "welcome back" email. Oy vey.) I hope you find a solution, or if I do, I'll let you know. Your's is the first posting in any online forum I've seen that deals with the Accts Settings page not loading.


----------

